# Escritura y lectura de datos en SRAM 6116



## OrpheusZ (Sep 12, 2012)

Estoy utilizando Multisim para simular el uso de la memoria sram 6116 pero no logro que me guarde los datos ni tampoco que me lea.

Este es mi esquema:







Si alguien me explica como hacerlo ya que ni por la información que me han dado para el almacenamiento y la lectura, no logro hacerlo funcionar.

Dejo el Link del circuito hecho en Multisim:
Memoria SRAM 6116.ms11


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2012)

Necesitas desconectar los ruidos y los switches alternativamente del bus de datos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola OrpheusZ

Creo que hay cierta secuencia en las líneas que Tu llamas “líneas de control”. Y claro en el BUS de direcciones y de datos.

Cuando está en *REPOSO:*
Preferentemente Abrir los conmutadores que se accionan con la letra A del teclado.
WE = 1
OE = 1
CS = 1

Cuando se  *ESCRIBE:*
Programa la dirección
Programa los datos
WE = 1
OE = 1
CS = 0
Cerrar los conmutadores que se accionan con la letra A del teclado.
Un pulso de transición negativa a WE
CS = 1
Abrir los conmutadores que se accionan con la letra A del teclado.
Regresar a *REPOSO*

Cuando se *LEE:*
Programa la dirección
Abrir los conmutadores que se accionan con la letra A del teclado.
WE = 1
OE = 0
CS = 0
Puedes cambiar la dirección o
Regresar a *REPOSO*

Probé tu circuito y aparentemente funciona en el simulador.
Sin embargo al armarlo en la realidad tendrás que tener en consideración el efecto REBOTE que producen los interruptores al cambiar de estado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

